# Wiring mounts for aluminum boat with no decking?



## bikerider (Apr 16, 2019)

I recently did a redistribution of weight in my 12 ft tin and now have to extend my trolling motor wiring from the transom up to in front of the middle seat. I do not have any decking in the boat. Does anybody have a suggestion for mounting the wiring to the boat itself? I would like the wiring run down the side neatly instead of just laying on the floor of the boat.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 16, 2019)

For whatever it is worth, I used some of those adhesive clips that are designed for use with wire ties. They were used in a protected area under the dash and under the splash well. The adhesive did not hold for very long. I put some Loctite marine adhesive on the clips and now they are holding . . . so far. Maybe there are some better ones out there. If so, it would seem to be a good way to organize the wiring for your situation. Putting your wiring in a loom will make for a neater install as well as provide some protection.


----------



## gnappi (Apr 16, 2019)

bikerider said:


> I recently did a redistribution of weight in my 12 ft tin and now have to extend my trolling motor wiring from the transom up to in front of the middle seat. I do not have any decking in the boat. Does anybody have a suggestion for mounting the wiring to the boat itself? I would like the wiring run down the side neatly instead of just laying on the floor of the boat.



Do you have pics of the inside of the boat?

I ran mine as in the pic with wire wrapping over it.


----------



## bikerider (Apr 16, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> For whatever it is worth, I used some of those adhesive clips that are designed for use with wire ties. They were used in a protected area under the dash and under the splash well. The adhesive did not hold for very long. I put some Loctite marine adhesive on the clips and now they are holding . . . so far. Maybe there are some better ones out there. If so, it would seem to be a good way to organize the wiring for your situation. Putting your wiring in a loom will make for a neater install as well as provide some protection.



The wire loom is a good idea. I'm not sure what the clips you are describing look like. Do you have a picture of them? I didn't know loctite had a marine adhesive but I am definitely open to trying it.


----------



## bikerider (Apr 16, 2019)

gnappi said:


> bikerider said:
> 
> 
> > I recently did a redistribution of weight in my 12 ft tin and now have to extend my trolling motor wiring from the transom up to in front of the middle seat. I do not have any decking in the boat. Does anybody have a suggestion for mounting the wiring to the boat itself? I would like the wiring run down the side neatly instead of just laying on the floor of the boat.
> ...



I will get a picture posted of the area. Your setup looks nice and clean. I have a similar ridge in my boat. How are the wires staying in there exactly?


----------



## maintenanceguy (Apr 16, 2019)

PVC electrical conduit. It's inexpensive, it's rigid enough to look nice, and it can be heated and bent to fit the contour of your boat. There are sweep elbows available for "standard" angles like 22º, 45º, and 90º.


----------



## bikerider (Apr 16, 2019)

Here is the area I'm thinking. I am hoping to tuck the wires into the horizontal pocket towards the floor.


----------



## bikerider (Apr 16, 2019)

maintenanceguy said:


> PVC electrical conduit. It's inexpensive, it's rigid enough to look nice, and it can be heated and bent to fit the contour of your boat. There are sweep elbows available for "standard" angles like 22º, 45º, and 90º.



How do you suggest I anchor it?


----------



## gnappi (Apr 17, 2019)

bikerider said:


> I will get a picture posted of the area. Your setup looks nice and clean. I have a similar ridge in my boat. How are the wires staying in there exactly?



The bench seats themselves provide wide support, and at the floor braces, I either wire tied them or used velcro. 

I had thought about tacking them in there with silicone or something but they stay in the channels and don't weep or sag the way it is so I left it. You can see the only problem I had was the wiring for the bow light, horn and LED light bar, they had to be exposed.


----------



## bikerider (Apr 17, 2019)

That's really fortunate. Looks very clean tucked in. You're right though, it's hard to tuck all of it away in a bare boat. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 17, 2019)

bikerider said:


> The wire loom is a good idea. I'm not sure what the clips you are describing look like. Do you have a picture of them? I didn't know loctite had a marine adhesive but I am definitely open to trying it.



Here is a pic. I think Velcro ties are also a great idea. The adhesive I've encountered on velcro products is pretty darn good -- hard to remove without taking paint with it.

I think your idea to tuck it along that channel would be a really clean way to do it.


----------



## jojo (Apr 17, 2019)

I would go with your idea of tucking it in that channel. Then I would cover them in split wire loom. Easy to install after the wire is in and provides drainage if necessary.


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 17, 2019)

my last boat i used flex conduit from home depot and the clips and cable ties like the ones posted. the adhesive is not great so i used automotive trim adhesive tape from any autoparts store.it lasted for years.


----------



## bikerider (Apr 18, 2019)

bcbouy said:


> my last boat i used flex conduit from home depot and the clips and cable ties like the ones posted. the adhesive is not great so i used automotive trim adhesive tape from any autoparts store.it lasted for years.



That's good to know, thanks.


----------



## bikerider (Apr 18, 2019)

I saw another way to hold wiring in place on a flat surface while web surfing. Someone used a small piece of rubber tubing big enough diameter for the wires to fit inside, made a slit in one side of the tubing, and glued the tubing holder to the flat surface. I got excited seeing that because I think I have some rubber tubing laying around that would work for that. (I'm such a cheapskate :mrgreen: )


----------



## mvpsteve (Jul 8, 2019)

Google Weld Mount studs. Many sizes and long lasting adhesive. Can also be used to mount battery chargers, electronic boards, etc. Many different varieties.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 8, 2019)

mvpsteve said:


> Google Weld Mount studs. Many sizes and long lasting adhesive. Can also be used to mount battery chargers, electronic boards, etc. Many different varieties.



These look pretty good. I can see a lot of potential uses for the various fasteners. Good recommendation!


----------

